# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  My Gila Monsters

## Najakeeper

Hello All,

I got three _Heloderma suspectum suspectum_ hatchings last year and they have been with me for about a year now.

They are amazing animals, with wonderful colors and great personalities. They mellowed down a lot and recognize me easily when I come into the reptile room. They actually seem to enjoy some level of interaction with me and love to get their heads scratched. Currently, they share a large cage but I will seperate them right after their first ever hibernation, which will start in a couple days.

Here are some pictures and videos:

As babies:

Bhenek: 

Chengel: 

Kashli:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-17-2013),Badgemash (11-19-2013),_Flikky_ (11-17-2013),MarkS (03-16-2014),_Pyrate81_ (11-19-2013),Raven_rawz (11-25-2013),_satomi325_ (11-19-2013),_STjepkes_ (05-03-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

As they are now:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-17-2013),_Flikky_ (11-17-2013)

----------


## Najakeeper

And a video showing how gentle* they are:





Here is a link to my Youtube channel for all of my animals:

http://www.youtube.com/user/Najakeeper

Thanks for watching, liking, subscribing, commenting etc.

*Disclaimer: Gila Monsters are venomous animals and I discourage other people to try my handling techniques.

----------

_Flikky_ (11-17-2013)

----------


## jason_ladouceur

Nice lizards. I kept a small group for a short time years ago but they really weren't my cup of tea. Not sure I would tempt fait by scratching their heads with my bare hands though. A friend of mine had the misfortune of being bit by one years ago, and after seeing what he went through I'm certainly not interested in having that experience for my self.

----------


## Najakeeper

> Nice lizards. I kept a small group for a short time years ago but they really weren't my cup of tea. Not sure I would tempt fait by scratching their heads with my bare hands though. A friend of mine had the misfortune of being bit by one years ago, and after seeing what he went through I'm certainly not interested in having that experience for my self.


Being a complete "hypocrite" in this case, I totally agree with you. No one should try this as these animals are capable of dealing significant hurt.

----------


## jclaiborne

What are the effects of their venom on a person?

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> What are the effects of their venom on a person?


Gilas venom has evolved primarily for defense. It mainly causes intense pain for the victim of a bite. But it can also as it did for the friend of mine that got bitten cause local necrosis do to infection. But as with any venoms they affect different people in different ways so it's impossible to fully predict how any bite will affect someone.

----------


## Mr Oni

Beautiful little monkeys you have there. Do throw more pics around.
Its very interesting

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Awesome pics, awesome species, one of my all time faves : )

----------


## satomi325

Gorgeous little group!
Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Badgemash

Really cool, I've lived in the SW most of my life and still never seen one in the wild. More pics please!

----------


## Najakeeper

Thanks for all the comments guys.




> Really cool, I've lived in the SW most of my life and still never seen one in the wild. More pics please!


Yeah, they spend most of their time underground so it is hard to see them in the wild. Take a walk at dusk after a rain, you may see one.

Here is an interesting close-up picture to the tongue of one of the monsters:






And here is a skin close-up:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-18-2014)

----------


## Skiploder

> Being a complete "hypocrite" in this case, I totally agree with you. No one should try this as these animals are capable of dealing significant hurt.


I think anyone who keeps heloderma is guilty at one point or another of this type of "hypocrisy".  

I live in California, so I cannot keep _suspectum_ or _cinctum_ - but I do keep _exasperatum_ and _horridum_.  I religiously wear either hexarmor hercules or leather gloves when handling the younger ones, but often free handle the larger ones.  A hypocrite am I...........as I often caution that they should not be handled without gloves.  Whatever, if I can admit to a little hypocrisy so much the better - yes?

As they get older, they tend to become a bit more predictable and tolerant of handling.  Younger ones seem to be more prone to defensive hissing and head butting but also seem to eventually outgrow it. 

I have been bit - on the middle finger of my left hand - and for about 8 hours it felt like I had slammed my hand in a car door.  The bite, by the way was a by a hungry adult who has never shown aggression - but smelled eggs on my hand and took a taste.

I've kept varanids and I've kept heloderma (I no longer keep varanids).  For no good reason that I can put reason to I am extremely fond of beadeds - their deliberate movements and seemingly "gentle" demeanor is very endearing to me.  They are also easy and undemanding captives.

One of these days I'll post some pics of my little colony.  In the meantime Yasin, you have a very attractive group there that are obviously well tended to.  I'm glad to see more and more people learning the joys of keeping heloderma.

----------


## Najakeeper

> I think anyone who keeps heloderma is guilty at one point or another of this type of "hypocrisy".  
> 
> I live in California, so I cannot keep _suspectum_ or _cinctum_ - but I do keep _exasperatum_ and _horridum_.  I religiously wear either hexarmor hercules or leather gloves when handling the younger ones, but often free handle the larger ones.  A hypocrite am I...........as I often caution that they should not be handled without gloves.  Whatever, if I can admit to a little hypocrisy so much the better - yes?
> 
> As they get older, they tend to become a bit more predictable and tolerant of handling.  Younger ones seem to be more prone to defensive hissing and head butting but also seem to eventually outgrow it. 
> 
> I have been bit - on the middle finger of my left hand - and for about 8 hours it felt like I had slammed my hand in a car door.  The bite, by the way was a by a hungry adult who has never shown aggression - but smelled eggs on my hand and took a taste.
> 
> I've kept varanids and I've kept heloderma (I no longer keep varanids).  For no good reason that I can put reason to I am extremely fond of beadeds - their deliberate movements and seemingly "gentle" demeanor is very endearing to me.  They are also easy and undemanding captives.
> ...


Thank you mate. And I am getting a 2012 pair of H.h.exasperatum tomorrow so more excitement to come  :Smile: .

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Kashli:


Is it just me or does anyone else think "Buzzy Buzzard" on this one??  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Great looking animals  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Najakeeper

Here are the two species of venomous lizards feeding:

----------


## Skiploder

Keep the heloderma love coming!

----------


## Najakeeper

Young love...

----------

_MisterKyte_ (04-29-2014)

----------


## Varanus

Awesome pic love the color and pattern

----------


## Najakeeper

These guys are amazingly docile, I love'em:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-18-2014)

----------


## Najakeeper

Here is another "Young Love" picture, Heloderma h. exasperatum:

----------


## Darkbird

Still the only venomous I would ever want to keep. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## MisterKyte

Love the pictures, you've got very handsome animals! Gilas are a bucket list species for me too but like Skiploder, I live in CA so I'll probably get a Beaded Lizard instead at some point. I'm very jealous of you though.  :Razz:

----------


## Najakeeper

> Love the pictures, you've got very handsome animals! Gilas are a bucket list species for me too but like Skiploder, I live in CA so I'll probably get a Beaded Lizard instead at some point. I'm very jealous of you though.





> Still the only venomous I would ever want to keep. Thanks for sharing.


Heloderma are very rewarding animals guys and they mellow down easily. Get into it if you can.

----------


## Darkbird

Mostly don't have the room right now.  Other than that these will probably be my first and only venomous animals, as I've always liked them and they seem easy enough to care for.

----------


## vanlaz0r

Gilas have been my favorite reptile for a long time. I would love to own one someday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

